# Tranfer companies, got ?'s



## Buechee (Dec 22, 2005)

Can anyone tell me something about these companies. I'd like to know who's good to work with or buy from. If you know something, please let me know.

1. Boo-z wearhouse
2. Barber & company
3. Wildside
4. Dowling graphics
5. Pro world
6. Silver mountain graphics

Thanks for your time and input.


----------



## T-BOT (Jul 24, 2006)

The Wildside is way up there on my list.  

Never purchased anything from the others so du-no.

I imagine they are ok.


----------



## badalou (Mar 19, 2006)

Give us more detail. What do you want to do.. custom? Stock?


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

Also, if you do a search for the company names here, at the forums, you'll find a few threads about each of those companies.


----------



## T-BOT (Jul 24, 2006)

how about Impulse, Airwaves and X-it ? 
They are real good too.


----------



## MotoskinGraphix (Apr 28, 2006)

I generally buy from Pro-World but have purchased from Springhill as well. Boo Z and Pro-World are basically retailers for most of the major stock transfer companys like Impulse, X-it, Wildside etc. I havent purchased a crappy transfer yet...they all have applied easily at 375 to 380 degrees for around 10 seconds.


----------



## Twinge (Apr 26, 2005)

This thread specifically has a lot of info about plastisol in general, including company info (and links to other threads with company info).

In general, Silver Mountain Graphics used to come pretty highly recommended, but these days their customer service is quite poor. First Edition is probably the most recommended plastisol company nowadays, but several people use other companies as well.


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

I think Marc has probably already seen this post (I also posted it as a reply to him in the long plastisol transfer thread), but just in case other's haven't:
http://www.t-shirtforums.com/showthread.php?t=4095&highlight=plastisol

That thread talks about member's experiences with several of the companies you listed.


----------



## Buechee (Dec 22, 2005)

Thanks Rodney. I did get some of the names from that thread. I was looking for stock transfers Lou. But I also would like a company that can handle my own designs when I m ready for that.

Thanks for the input from you all.


----------



## Buechee (Dec 22, 2005)

I heard airwave was a local or close company to me.


----------



## Jkorman (Sep 22, 2006)

Barber is great to work with, so is Dowling, great prices for both of them, and just good people. I would never purchase from Proworld too hight priced, prices on average of .75 to 1.00 more then Barber.


----------



## MotoskinGraphix (Apr 28, 2006)

Pro-World is a clearing house for most of the major stock transfer manufacturers. Proclub gives you 10% off all orders, free shipping and cash back at the end of the year. You can search each individual company for the transfer you want, most require a minimum purchase to place an order...or you can find all the transfers at Pro-world or Boo-Z. I havent shopped Barber but will look into it for sure. Price is relative...I buy a bunch of transfers so Pro-Club was a good idea for me. The bonus is I havent had any problems with the company and all the transfers are superb. My two cents is why fix what isnt broken.


----------



## T-BOT (Jul 24, 2006)

...just to add,
pro-world has been around for a while, they also sell some other things beyond stock transfers that one may need in the Heat Press Biz, and their prices are OK. You can get a good variety of designs from various catalog companies.  

now you know i dont work for Pro-World by now.


----------



## Jkorman (Sep 22, 2006)

I agree Proworld has a good selection, the only reason I don't deal with them is they can't come close to touch my prices from Barber and a few of my other companies I deal with. I've did a price comparision to Proworld and Barber and with the volume I do we're looking at .84 more at proworld, for 1.25 base transfer I get at Barber, which with my volume is .93 cents verses 2.00 at Proworld with a .20 cent discount and .04 cast rebate. so that's 1.76 verses .93 cents. On like the christian outfitters we're looking at 2.40 at proworld with discounts and rebate it would be 2.12, at Barber it's 2.00 with my volume it would be 1.75 which saves me .37 there, My savings is almost 1000.00 a month by not using Proworld. Even ordering the MINIMUM at Barber of 20.00 dollars your looking at a savings of almost 10 dollars even with proworlds rebate and discount that by the way you pay for at 39.00 a year. Barber's price for a 16 transfer order 20.00, for the same 16 at proworld 32.00 less 10% (3.20) if you join there 39.00 club with a 2% rebate (.64) so total price of same order minus end of year rebate and discount is 28.16 or 8.16 more. Now do that on my level at about 1000 transfers a month and at that level I'm getting 25% at Barber. And we're talking 930.00 compaired to 1760.00 for same transfers at proworld, so I save about 830.00 a month.


----------



## Jkorman (Sep 22, 2006)

Also check out F and R Sales they carry alot of the same stuff proworld does, but cheaper.

http://www.fandrsales.com/heat/index.cfm

I use a total of 4 different companies, chosen for the transfers I need at the best prices. I wholesale out printed shirts so price is very important to me. I do however have in my bag about 20 companies that I have accounts with including proworld, the only reason being, when I need something I need it now, so let's just say I have back ups here. but my top four have never let me down and Barber is in first place with me.


----------



## T-BOT (Jul 24, 2006)

those are good prices..... mind you that Barbier makes their own transfers and Pro-World i dont think they do.

heck, buying the volume you are directly from Barbier, they should cost you 25-50 cents each.... i would think.


----------



## Jkorman (Sep 22, 2006)

I wish it would be that cheap, barber makes there own and 5,000 of what proworld sales is barber transfers. Proworld sales transfers from 5 or 6 different companies, at a markup for themselfs. I found it cheaper to buy direct from the source regardless of what volume you do, most mimimum orders are at or around 20-25 price range. The Proworld transfers are from:

Barber & Company (free catalog)
http://www.barberandcompany.com/new/index.html

TRANSFER PRICES 
Adult Youth Caps 
Stock #'s 1000-5220 $1.25 $0.75 $0.25 
Stock #'s 1000L-5220L $2.00 $1.50 $0.30 
with volume discounts of

Volume Purchase Discount Discount Percent 
$50.00 5%
$100.00 10%
$250.00 15%
$500.00 20%
$1,000.00 25%
$2,500.00 30%
$5,000.00 35%

Airwaves http://outlet.airwavesinc.com/index.aspx
X-it http://www.xitonline.com/price.html
Global
Dowling http://www.rebelteez.com/index.html

If you can't meet there mimimun's then try F and R Sales in Georgia at http://www.fandrsales.com/heat/index.cfm

They have transfers from the same compinies that proworld uses but alot cheaper, F and R however doesn't offer any of the Barber brands but they do now carry Dixie Traditions brand. So you could do F and R and Barber and meet your needs and save a bit of money too. F and R has transfers as cheap as .25 cents, also check out there closeouts they run 25.00 for 100 transfers, and if you don't want to tAKE the time to press them they do 1st quality printed closeouts for 1.75 each.

most of cool proworlds 1.60 or more priced transfers come from Barber with the rest comming from the other companies. Those other compenies can be reached by ordering from F and R sales.


----------



## MotoskinGraphix (Apr 28, 2006)

Jkorman said:


> I wish it would be that cheap, barber makes there own and 5,000 of what proworld sales is barber transfers. Proworld sales transfers from 5 or 6 different companies, at a markup for themselfs. I found it cheaper to buy direct from the source regardless of what volume you do, most mimimum orders are at or around 20-25 price range. The Proworld transfers are from:
> 
> Barber & Company (free catalog)
> http://www.barberandcompany.com/new/index.html
> ...


Nice price breakdown. I use X-it, Airwaves and Wildside transfers. I dont think I have any from Barber & Company. I didnt really see anything on their website I liked but thats just my market. I will check into F and R.


----------



## Jkorman (Sep 22, 2006)

If you use X-it, Airwaves and Wildside transfers direct from them then your getting the best prices you can out there already, F and R is a small town version of Proworld but cheaper but the best prices can still come from the source. I sale alot of Dixie Outfitters, along with the other southern pride type shirts being in down here in the south. You gotta buy from the companies that produce the stuff that people buy in your area. For me it's Barber and Dowling, And Dixie Traditions.


----------



## MotoskinGraphix (Apr 28, 2006)

I live in Texas and do Tuner car events, custom auto shows. really dont sell anything with the rebel flag or Dixie content.


----------



## Buechee (Dec 22, 2005)

MotoskinGraphix said:


> Pro-World is a clearing house for most of the major stock transfer manufacturers. Proclub gives you 10% off all orders, free shipping and cash back at the end of the year. You can search each individual company for the transfer you want, most require a minimum purchase to place an order...or you can find all the transfers at Pro-world or Boo-Z. I havent shopped Barber but will look into it for sure. Price is relative...I buy a bunch of transfers so Pro-Club was a good idea for me. The bonus is I havent had any problems with the company and all the transfers are superb. My two cents is why fix what isnt broken.


Good points. Is proclub and proworld the same company?


----------



## Buechee (Dec 22, 2005)

Jkorman said:


> Also check out F and R Sales they carry alot of the same stuff proworld does, but cheaper.
> 
> http://www.fandrsales.com/heat/index.cfm
> 
> I use a total of 4 different companies, when I need something I need it now, so let's just say I have back ups here. but my top four have never let me down and Barber is in first place with me.


what are the other 3 co.?


----------



## Buechee (Dec 22, 2005)

I think I'm going to try the wildside and see if I do good with them and maybe dowling. Barber and co. does not have a lot of transfers that I would use.


----------



## T-BOT (Jul 24, 2006)

Buechee said:


> I think I'm going to try the wildside and see if I do good with them and maybe dowling. Barber and co. does not have a lot of transfers that I would use.


hey Buechee, 

i will be getting in a Ton of wildside designs in the near future. I will let everyone know how it works out too. They have always been good in the past.


----------



## stellargraphics (Aug 21, 2006)

Thanks for the post InsaneTees. I am ordering a bunch of their shirts as I write this. The designs are simple but it seems to be what is selling. Thanks again.


----------



## stellargraphics (Aug 21, 2006)

Yeah, thanks for the info again. I ordered a bunch from them today and mine were also shipped today. I love companies like that. Very good doing business with so far.


----------



## Buechee (Dec 22, 2005)

Yeah, I might get a few to see how they work for me.


----------



## Buechee (Dec 22, 2005)

anyone know about this company?

http://www.thompsontransfers.com/index.html


----------



## MotoskinGraphix (Apr 28, 2006)

They are one of several transfer clearing houses. They have a large inventory like Impulse and Pro-World.


----------

